# avatar bane



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2005)

I am inserting the relevant url into my avatar section and the url is not showing up when I update


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2005)

works. thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Good...because I was startin' to look like ya for a second. :bigsmile:



We are both eccentrics, as our avatars indicate.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought you were bald.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

Looks like you got your avatar issues sorted out. Cool pic, Jacob!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 24, 2005)

..._shall *not* be infringed_...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 24, 2005)

You know what I say (echoing Cromwell):

'Put your faith in God and keep your gunpowder dry'


----------

